

Surface RT an “Unmitigated Disaster”, Says Class Action Suit - pearjuice
http://allthingsd.com/20130813/surface-rt-an-unmitigated-disaster-says-class-action-suit/

======
lutusp
This lawsuit is stupid. I'm not at all a fan of Microsoft, but they obviously
needed to avoid calling the Surface RT a failure in advance of the facts,
because to do so would have become a self-fulfilling prophecy -- potential
customers would have reacted to Microsoft's own candid statements and avoided
the product, thus accelerating the debacle.

There are times when you can please customers, or please stockholders, but not
both simultaneously. This is one of those times.

